# Iran Liberty Association?



## Diamond (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone had a visit from these people yet?

A couple of women wearing headscarfs and of middle eastern appearance pitched up on my doorstep today and started talking to me about the Iran Liberty Association.

It was a sort of shock and awe approach and they showed me many pictures of women being stoned to death in Iraq, youths being hanged and various print-offs from the websites of some recent programs on controversies in Iran (Zahra Kazemi and Atefeh Rajabi.

Anway it was a somewhat rambling approach hindered by their so-so English but I was sympathetic to what they were saying (basically that Ahmadinejad is an unpleasant figurehead of an even more unpleasant regime) so I listened expecting some kind of petition to sign or organisation to join.

After a while, though, I grew a bit suspicious of the makeshift nature of the information pack they were showing me and I got a feeling that they were preparing the ground for some kind of request for a donation.

Sure enough it culminated in a somewhat odd story about a place called Ashraf in North-Eastern Iraq were 4000 dissidents were staying in a refugee camp fearing for their lives. Apparently they represented some block on Ahmadinejad's campaign for a greater Islamic state and consequently their situation needed to be legally secured.

Of course to do this would cost a grand or so per person, but for the less generous individual there were smaller donations that would be of invaluable help.

Now maybe I'm being too cynical about this but to me the whole thing looked very dodgy so just as a warning to fellow Londoners watch out for this lot, it seemed like a con:

http://www.iranlibertyassociation.com/

p.s. Just done some more searching and it seems that camp ashraf does exist, it contains Iranian dissidents and it is being meddled with by Iran. But the whole thing still seems a little odd to me.


----------



## cleomedes (Dec 18, 2006)

A friend of mine got accosted by two guys in the street claiming to be fund raising for the 'Iran Liberty Association'. From what I gather they pretty much bullied her into giving them money (actually boxing her in against a wall) so she gave them £5 just to get rid of them. A few days later she received a letter from them thanking her for her generous donation of £500! She checked her account and sure enough they had taken 100 times more than she had given. She phoned the bank to report the fraud and they froze her account and canceled her card. Then a few days later she received another letter from the Iran Liberty Association apologising for the 'error'. I'm not sure if she's got the money back yet but it seems likely that she will. That's not what you need just before Christmas.

I don't really understand the logic of writing to you to tell you that you have been scammed. Maybe it was the street people doctoring the donations to get higher commission? I dunno. But both letters had pretty questionable English and they're definitely not a registered charity or they would have their charity number on all correspondence. Their website is also a bit odd looking.

In any case I think the message is pretty clear: stay away from the iran liberty association!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 18, 2006)

We used to have people very similar collecting money in Oxford city centre about twenty years ago.


----------



## jgbelt (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the raw end of political activism. I too had a conversation with 2 iranian gentlemen recently, who had the same packet of clippings and pictures and the same insistence I make a donation. I want to say a few things really.
Firstly, I am researching them at my convenience and so far they appear to be genuine and committed political activists who believe in what they stand for and are the exiled iranian opposition. 
Secondly, I'm disappointed by the comments here, which suggest a twee assumption that only chuggers with a middle class approach and loads of cash to spend on glossy brochures are somehow genuine. I'd advise your friend who was 'bullied' into giving money develop some spine and learn to stick to her guns: this lot aren't the sandal-wearing Oxfam types it's true, because many of them have the zeal of exiled political refugees, who's families have been tortured and worse, but that doesn't make them muggers or bullies. Honestly. As for the Charity Commission well, there's a lot about charities that's wrong, even the big ones: did you know the direct debit companies take the first year of your donations to Oxfam etc in fees? Is that what you'd expect? From Oxfam to the Iran Liberty Association to the Conservative Party, the risks of donations to non-profits are the same, please don't make decisions based on the cost of their brochure. If you're not sure but want to contribute then do some follow up: their literature mentions some Lords: write to them to corroborate it, Google them, email them and ask for reciepts showing where money goes, anything rather than judge them on the fact they're not twee middle class tree huggers from Crouch End.
Lastly, do you really think this lot are fraudulent? Wouldn't it be easier to rob you by credit card fraud or shoplifting or something? How many scammers give you your money back? I think the tale of the direct debit going wrong is more down to cock-up than anything else - I work for a company that occasionally makes mistakes with DDs. By the looks of this Iranian lot they're not much about organisation so much as desperation, but I guess it's understandable given the situation. If I donate, and it's a BIG 'if', I'll probably use Paypal instead, as then I'll retain control over how much is paid out.

I may have inadvertently done the ILA a disservice by being so hard in my reply to this post, but I doubt it, as few people reading this will ever think to give money to them anyway, such are our times. When I finish my research I'll write back to let you all know if I found anything dodgy - if you never hear from me then it means they turned out to be kosher. 
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Feb 1, 2007)

jgbelt said:
			
		

> ... if you never hear from me then it means they turned out to be *kosher*.



Somehow I think that's one of the last things they'll be!


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 1, 2007)

I was very surprised to find a lone woman on my doorstep collecting for them about a month ago.  

I really wanted to believe that it was a humanitarian cause rather than a sectarian organisation or fraud.  However, what fatally damaged her credibility in my eyes was that she had no literature to hand out containing website, contact address etc.


----------



## untethered (Feb 1, 2007)

No match on the Charity Commission website.

If they're collecting as a "charitable" donation, ask for their charity registration number. I think they also need a street collection licence of some kind.

Any genuine charity will be happy to let you set up a direct debit and will most definitely want you to sign a gift aid form so that they can reclaim the tax on your donation. 

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...on=2&submit=+Run+Search+&OpArea=S&area_of_op=

    Domain name:
        iranliberty.org.uk

    Registrant:
        saeid saadati-khanshir

    Registrant type:
        UK Individual

    Registrant's address:
        41-Cavendish Ave
        1
        London
        Greater London
        N3 3QP
        United Kingdom

    Registrant's agent:
        eNom, Inc. [Tag = ENOM]
        URL: http://www.enom.com

    Relevant dates:
        Registered on: 31-Oct-2006
        Renewal date:  31-Oct-2008
        Last updated:  31-Oct-2006

    Registration status:
        Registered until renewal date.

    Name servers:
        ns1.siteground145.com
        ns2.siteground145.com


----------



## paean (Feb 21, 2007)

Two guys approached me today near Moorgate about this organization... I convinced them to give me a flyer so I could do some research before donating... According to their flyer, the people they are trying to save are part of the PMOI, which, at present, is on the EU and US blacklists of terrorist organizations... More info on Wikipedia (search for PMOI...)


----------



## lostexpectation (Feb 21, 2007)

paean said:
			
		

> Two guys approached me today near Moorgate about this organization... I convinced them to give me a flyer so I could do some research before donating... According to their flyer, the people they are trying to save are part of the PMOI, which, at present, is on the EU and US blacklists of terrorist organizations... More info on Wikipedia (search for PMOI...)




yeah but they are probably useful terrorists at the mo, so we should give em money and arms and food


----------



## Monkeynuts (Feb 21, 2007)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> yeah but they are probably useful terrorists at the mo, so we should give em money and arms and food



Defo... worked brilliantly in Afghanistan


----------



## Henno (Aug 15, 2007)

I had someone cold call at my home last year and I donated some money towarsd their cause (with some of the reservations others have expressed). I also signed a petition. From that (my name and address) they obtained my phone number (not difficult as I'm not ex-directory, and not a problem for me). They called me last week and have arranged a time to meet up to discuss their latest campaign (and I'm sure to press me for another donation).

If this is all legit I have no problem - but the lack of information on the internet raises a few concerns for me. Not one direct newspaper article that I can find. Not one meeting announcement, convention, symposium that mentions them. Has anyone found any information that either supports their claims, or indeed exposes them as a fraud?


----------



## zoltan (Aug 15, 2007)

fuck them off.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been stopped in the street by them, and donated money. I gave cash though, and also received the letter thanking me for my donation. During my chat with the guy, he received a lot of racist aggro from some Neanderthal walking past, as did I, simply for being in this guys presence.

If that's what they have to put up with, day in, day out, they were more than welcome to my fiver.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking at their website they look like they are the People's Mujahedin of Iran


----------



## RueBelair (Nov 14, 2007)

Prompted by comments on this forum I dropped an email to Geoffrey Bindman, respected human rights lawyer, whose name is mentioned on the ILA website among a list of lawyers and parliamentarians to have supported a recent conference on Iran. He doesn't know me from Adam, but replied helpfully within 24 hours as follows: 

"This organisation has been established by the NCRI,(National Council for Resistance in Iran) and I have always found its officials responsible and reasonable. They are democratic and tolerant. They are associated with the PeopIe's Mojahedin Movement, whose banning under the Terrorism Act my firm is challenging on their behalf. If that worries you you may not wish to support the new initiative."

So that may be helpful to forum members in reaching a view on how to respond to the ILA's funding requests. Whatever your views on this it certainly confirms GBindman in my book as Good Bloke.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 15, 2007)

I forget are we the West for or against Iran this week?


----------



## RueBelair (Nov 19, 2007)

*Iran Liberty Assocation?*




			
				Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> I forget are we the West for or against Iran this week?



It would be nice to think we could be against the Iranian government but for the Iranian people (and I don't mean in the way George Bush claimed to be against Saddam but for the Iraqi people)


----------



## Treena Horden (Dec 28, 2011)

RueBelair said:


> *Iran Liberty Assocation?*
> 
> It would be nice to think we could be against the Iranian government but for the Iranian people (and I don't mean in the way George Bush claimed to be against Saddam but for the Iraqi people)



Whatever their allegiance they are unarmed many are women and children and their is plenty of information about Camp Ashraf out there.Amnesty international are on board and you can campaign or donate through their website too.I have met some of the ILA campaigners they are campaigning for a worthy cause,many have relatives that are either in the camp or have died there just be clear how you can help and stick to it.


----------



## get-rid-of-ila (Sep 9, 2012)

jgbelt said:


> Welcome to the raw end of political activism. I too had a conversation with 2 iranian gentlemen recently, who had the same packet of clippings and pictures and the same insistence I make a donation. I want to say a few things really.
> Firstly, I am researching them at my convenience and so far they appear to be genuine and committed political activists who believe in what they stand for and are the exiled iranian opposition.
> Secondly, I'm disappointed by the comments here, which suggest a twee assumption that only chuggers with a middle class approach and loads of cash to spend on glossy brochures are somehow genuine. I'd advise your friend who was 'bullied' into giving money develop some spine and learn to stick to her guns: this lot aren't the sandal-wearing Oxfam types it's true, because many of them have the zeal of exiled political refugees, who's families have been tortured and worse, but that doesn't make them muggers or bullies. Honestly. As for the Charity Commission well, there's a lot about charities that's wrong, even the big ones: did you know the direct debit companies take the first year of your donations to Oxfam etc in fees? Is that what you'd expect? From Oxfam to the Iran Liberty Association to the Conservative Party, the risks of donations to non-profits are the same, please don't make decisions based on the cost of their brochure. If you're not sure but want to contribute then do some follow up: their literature mentions some Lords: write to them to corroborate it, Google them, email them and ask for reciepts showing where money goes, anything rather than judge them on the fact they're not twee middle class tree huggers from Crouch End.
> Lastly, do you really think this lot are fraudulent? Wouldn't it be easier to rob you by credit card fraud or shoplifting or something? How many scammers give you your money back? I think the tale of the direct debit going wrong is more down to cock-up than anything else - I work for a company that occasionally makes mistakes with DDs. By the looks of this Iranian lot they're not much about organisation so much as desperation, but I guess it's understandable given the situation. If I donate, and it's a BIG 'if', I'll probably use Paypal instead, as then I'll retain control over how much is paid out.
> ...


 

Hi, I'd just like to say that I was bullied into giving money to them (they couldn't grasp that I work in retail and couldn't donate £3,000!). I felt like giving money to their cause for a few months, and paid a lot more than I usually pay per month. Once I got stopped paying them, they continued hassling me, yes hassling. It's been about 8 months since I stopped paying them and they still phone me and sent me their literature. I have kindly told them to stop calling me and contacting me, but do they listen? No. I am really, really annoyed now.

I tried to find their charity number, but of course they don't have one. I asked them not to call me in the morning because I work in retail and it can get me in trouble. Did they listen? No, they did not! They just kept on calling in the morning. 

I'm looking for a solution to my problem, to stop them contacting me, as I clearly cannot report them to the charity commission (ha)! Any suggestions?


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 11, 2012)

This, from a recent LRB, may be of interest:

http://www.lrb.co.uk/v34/n11/owen-bennett-jones/terrorists-us


----------

